# .375 ml bottles



## geek (Aug 24, 2013)

Sometime ago I remember a post from a site where there was a sale going on for this bottle size, just can't remember the site.

If anyone knows/remembers, pls let me know.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 24, 2013)

I dont know which site you are referring to but I do know those little buggers are expensive lol.


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/cheap-375ml-bottles-38963/

Shipping might be steep depending on where you live.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 24, 2013)

Geek, would you consider using a 12 oz. beer bottle? (~354 ml and plentiful) You would need caps and a capper but you can get them at a brew supply store.


----------



## geek (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Wino, that was it.
The prices seem to have changed, and the shipping for 2 cases is almost $20 to CT....so I will pass.

Thanks Rocky, may be a good option but I dont know what a caper costs?


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 24, 2013)

About $15-$20 or so for the entry level one 

http://www.ritebrew.com/product-p/863545.htm

http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_32&product_id=460


----------



## geek (Aug 24, 2013)

How much are beer bottles then?

The capper is not bad.


----------



## WI_Wino (Aug 24, 2013)

Buy and drink Sam Adams. Then reuse. Otherwise you can buy new bottles but shipping is still killer usually.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 24, 2013)

Any non twist-off beer bottle can be recapped. Drink up!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 24, 2013)

geek said:


> How much are beer bottles then?
> 
> The capper is not bad.


 
Look around to our sponsors. I have see a case of 24 12 OZ. bottles ranging from $11 to $15. I would just collect some from beer drinking friends. Just make sure they are not the screw off top variety.


----------

